# Quick Attach vs Skid Pro Snowblowers



## TKA AK (10 mo ago)

I live in Talkeetna Alaska and we got over 6' of snow this winter. I have an ASV 120 tracked skid steer. I'm looking at the Quick Attach 2420XL 86" and also the Skid Pro single AND dual auger snow blowers.

QA price is between the 2 SP snow blowers - roughly $10,000 vs $12,000 vs $15,500 
SP dual auger has a 29" fan compared to the 24" fan on the QA and SP single auger
SP dual auger snow blower is actually manufactured by another company (I've been told)
Both manufacturers have a 2 year warranty
QA has been around longer and is a larger company. Possibly better product support?
Neither company has any representation in Alaska
QA custom sizes their hydraulic system for the output of the skid steer. SP has a standard flow and a high flow 
Support from both companies sales reps has been good
My question is does anyone else have any experience with these products and can provide recommendations? Its obviously a large investment and I'd like to get it right the first time.

Thank you in advance.

Paul


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

You might get some good feedback on mytractorforum.com also .......


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

TKA AK said:


> I live in Talkeetna Alaska and we got over 6' of snow this winter. I have an ASV 120 tracked skid steer. I'm looking at the Quick Attach 2420XL 86" and also the Skid Pro single AND dual auger snow blowers.
> 
> QA price is between the 2 SP snow blowers - roughly $10,000 vs $12,000 vs $15,500
> SP dual auger has a 29" fan compared to the 24" fan on the QA and SP single auger
> ...


==========================================================================================

Edited today 3/22/22

Hello Paul,

The hydraulic driven snow blower of any type is only as good as how well its designed.

1. If a hose blows or leaks on you, you are in trouble.
a. if one of the quick connects fails your back to using the bucket and adding back hydraulic 
oil.
b. hydraulic oil has to be hot to work effectively.
c. if a steel line blows your stuck period.
2. If the hydraulic motor for the snow blower drive has a blown shaft seal you are in trouble.
a. if the hydraulic drive motor does not have a case drain do not even consider it
b. if the unit does not have a hydraulic vane motor with a case drain I would pass on it as well 

3. if either number one or number 2 happens you will not know it.
until the hydraulic system loses a lot of oil from an unseen location.
or your beautiful skid steer loader is coated in oil and you will be in deep moose skat,
bear skat or sasquatch scat.

Thier warranty will not do you much good if you have to ship it back from where it came from; and if there is no representative dealer in your area a hydraulic repair shop will charge you for the work in full or charge you for a new hydraulic motor in full without any help from the lower 48.

I am going to suggest that you look at the MK Martin 48 and 53 inch single stage snow blowers with the honda GX390 engine as they have a 12 volt pendant control system for the chute rotation and engine start and stop as well as a manual recoil start.

About the GX390 you will want to remove the stock fuel jet and replace it with a larger one to improve the engine performance to increase available torque, changing the fuel jet will not affect the warranty coverage. 
The 54 and 60 inch snow throwers have the same twin V belt drive with the V belts under a protective cover that provide the power to the roller chain drive for the snow blow rotor. 
Both snow throwers have a 12 volt electric clutch as well.

One thing to keep in mind and in front of this is that the single stage snow thrower offers you
1. simplicity in ownership
a. no hydraulic hoses (4 of them) to go weaken and go bad over time due to heat damage from the hydraulic oil.
b. no hydraulic quick connects (4 of them)
c. no case drain hose, the case drain hose is used to let the oil behind the shaft seal letting excess oil pressure leak back to the hydraulic system and prevent premature seal blowout 
2. simplicity in repair; it has 2 open roller bearings to support the snow blower rotor
3. simplicity in parts as there are fewer parts
4. simplicity in design as the V belt drive to roller chain drive eliminates the gear box and or
hydraulic motor 
5. stronger construction due to the thicker steel and weldments 
6. the spout angle is quickly changed with cotter pin and spring clip and it eliminates the
hydraulic hoses and double acting cylinder
7. these snow throwers have wings welded to the side weldments to help gather snow into 
the snow blower rotor

The prices I have are 2 years old and less than what you were quoted for the units you mentioned and would have to call MK Martin in Elmira, Ontario, Canada to talk to someone about one of the motorized units as you do not want a hydraulic drive unit in your situation and location.

The V belts and roller chains are an easy to fix item if needed and the honda engine will be warranteed if you have a honda power equipment dealer close by.


----------



## ArcticStache (11 mo ago)

How close to Fish Lake? I could use a hand with that on occasion ! Cool to see another TKA person !


----------



## Arty (18 d ago)

Hi Paul,
I took have a smaller asv down in palmer and I'm stuck between quick attach and skidpro.

Which one did you go with and do you have any feedback?

Thanks


Jesse


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

His March 21, 2022 post was his first one and he has not been back to update us on this since then.


----------

